# Lost my first litter :(



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

My Doe is older and has had litters before but before i bought her,she gave birth last night and has eaten them this moring, i gave her everything i could to supports her needs but it was not ment to be, this was miy first litter as a new breeder so i am a little disheartened


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of mice cannibalise their litter for little/no reason. Maybe she was stressed, maybe the babies were ill. It doesn't mean you failed as a breeder.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Fraction said:


> Lots of mice cannibalise their litter for little/no reason. Maybe she was stressed, maybe the babies were ill. It doesn't mean you failed as a breeder.


Thank you, do you think that i should not breed her again? i have other Does so im gonna start with one of them next, its just she was chocolate mated with chocolate, my next doe is satin fawn and gonna be with my chcolate buck.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

she has had successful litters in the past so you can try again, she will need to rest first.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

She is 11 months old, is there an age for does that is too old?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you mice  Good luck with the next lot and hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are using the mousery data base for keeping track of litters and mice, it will tell you that you can't breed after 9 months. I think there has been some discussion here about how there is no absolutes, but rather your judge of the doe's condition, healthy, and ability.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

yeah this was said to me on another forum aswell, i didn't plan this litter as i got them as a pair and she was already pregnant, at least its taught me whats best for my planned breeding.


----------

